# Powerline Netzwerk einrichten - mit Switch und Dsl Modem



## Zarula (14. November 2011)

Hallo Leute, 

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Folgender Sachverhalt: Wohne auf Miete mit 5 weiteren Studenten in einem Haus. Wir teilen uns alle ein WLAN (DSL 25000) und die Verbindung ist teilweise perfekt, teilweise katastrophal, bis zu Verbindungsabbrüchen. Ich habe die vorhandenen Wlans gecheckt und herausgefunden, dass sich diese untereinander stören. Jedenfalls habe ich mich entschieden TP-Link PA211 Starter kit Netzwerk Powerline: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör zu kaufen und morgen im Netzwerk zu installieren. Habe es auf Alternate bestellt und werde es morgen abholen. Nun ist das vermeindliche Problem folgendes: Unser Haus wird vom Firmennetzwerk des Vermieters via Lan Kabel versorgt. Dieses Lan Kabel ist an einen Router angeschlossen, welcher nur einen Lan Anschluss besitzt. Dieser Router versorgt wiegesagt hier alle, mehr oder weniger, mit Internet. Nun besteht der Vermieter darauf, alle Geräte im Netzwerk via MAC Adresse freizugeben. Nun zu meiner geplanten Installation: Das Lan Kabel, welches den Router oder Access Point versorgt, schließe ich zunächst an den Switch an. Dann verbinde ich den Router mit einem Lan Kabel mit dem Switch. Dann ein Stecker des TP Link Kits mit dem Switch verbinden, und das andere natürlich mit meinem PC. Nun zu meiner eigentlichen Frage: Sollte diese Installation funktionieren und müssen/können alle Geräte, also auch Switch und TP-Linkt Stecker, mit einer MAC Adresse freigegeben werden? Momentan ist nur die MAC Adresse meiner WLan Karte freigegeben. Braucht der Vermieter von mir also nur Mac Adresse von Switch, TP Link Kit, und meiner integrierten LAN-Netzwerkkarte? Ändert sich wegen des zwischengeschalteten Switchs etwas für meine Mitbewohner, oder werden diese ihr Wlan ohne weitere Probleme (vllt. andere MAC-Adresse?) benutzen können? 

Schonmal danke im Voraus


----------



## taks (14. November 2011)

Eigentlich müsstest du nur die MAC-Adresse von deiner LAN-Schnittstelle und dem Switch bekannt geben.
Wobei ich mir nichteinmal sicher bin ob es beim Switch auch nötig ist. 

Sonst sollte das Ganze funktionieren.


----------



## HorseT (14. November 2011)

Wie viele WLAN-Geräte/Router/Access-Points habt ihr denn installiert?
Schon mal probiert mit dem Zuweisen von manuellen Kanälen  für eine Besserung zu sorgen?
Neue Mac-Adressen für deine Mitbewohner musst du auf jeden Fall nicht beachten. Diese sind nämlich einmalig auf der Platine "gebrannt" und werden sich durch Zuschaltung eines Switches nicht ändern...


----------



## Zarula (14. November 2011)

nein, noch nicht versucht. möchte meinen vermieter damit aber auch nicht großartig stressen, daher die lösung jetzt. und wlan ist zum zocken ja bekanntlich eh nicht so das wahre.

Router Vermieter ==> AP ==> 6 PCs


----------



## HorseT (15. November 2011)

Wenn es nur einen AP gibt, der das Netz an die Clients verteilt, macht das mit dem Kanälen auch keinen Sinn. Man hat in einem Router, AP etc die Möglichkeit einzustellen über welchen Kanal gesendet werden soll. Hättest du nun mehrer AP's, hätte es an den überlappenden Frequenzbereich liegen können. Das kann man aber schon einmal ausschließen.

Die Realisierung haut so hin:

Vermieter -> Switch -> AP an einem Port/ Powerline-Adapter an einen anderen Port
Der Switch sollte keine eigene MAC haben, daher fällt der schon einmal weg.
Ob die Adapter eine eigene MAC haben, kann ich dir so aus dem stehgreif gar nicht sagen. Benutze selber keine MAC-Filterung. Das wären aber die einzigen zwei Geräte, die wenn überhaupt, an deinen Vermieter übermittelt werden müssten.
Geh einfach mal nach Try&Error vor.


----------



## Zarula (15. November 2011)

Jep, werd über das Endergebnis berichten.


----------



## Chron-O-John (15. November 2011)

Eigentlich sollte alles so funktionieren. Für Switch, TP-Link solltest nix freischalten lassen. Die haben ja eh nix im Internet verloren.

Wenn du deinen Vermieter gar nicht nerven willst, kannst du auch die MAC-Adresse von deinem LAN-Anschluss auch ändern (auf die, die dein WLAN momentan hat)


----------



## HorseT (15. November 2011)

auf jeden, an den Lan-Port hab ich m gar nicht gedacht 

Aber dafür gleich die MAC ändern ist ja auch Quatsch.


----------



## Chron-O-John (15. November 2011)

Warum quatsch? Ist ein einziger Eintrag in der Regestry, und mann muss nichteinmal den Vermieter nerven.


----------



## HorseT (15. November 2011)

Da muss ich zu meiner Schande gestehen, dass ich nicht wusste das man das via Regestry ändern kann... 

Dann macht das doch Sinn


----------

